# GLA Atomic Co2 Diffuser



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

My mom just purchased one of these for her tank and she LOVES it. She was using a cheap-o diffuser from fleabay before this one so I think her opinion might be skewed. They are a little pricey, and AFA in SF sells a similar one under their brand. Not sure if there is a difference between the two other than the diffuser color.


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm using the inline version on a 40 breeder. It shoots a very fine mist throughout the tank, and keeps the drop checker green at just over a bubble a second.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Im loving mine so far. I had it set up at 2bps in this video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KYQDDBjX5s

I've since turned it down to 1bps, and my tank still looks like soda water. The bubbles are so small at 1bps that they tend to move horizontal rather than upwards.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think this will be on my diffuser list:smile:.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

sp33drhno said:


> I'm using the inline version on a 40 breeder. It shoots a very fine mist throughout the tank, and keeps the drop checker green at just over a bubble a second.


Have you noticed any reduced water flow?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the 45mm Nano diffuser , its not inline but man I just hooked it up today and its comes out like a mist.. I am satisfied.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there a gallon to size ratio for the diffusers, I saw the various sizes but no guidance on if they are meant for certain size tanks.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> Is there a gallon to size ratio for the diffusers, I saw the various sizes but no guidance on if they are meant for certain size tanks.


I use a 60mm for my 55g, 55mm for 30g and 45mm for 10g. They work great. You can send an e-mail or call Orlando(GLA boss) and he'll help you choose. GLA always has great costumer service.


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

Couesfanatic said:


> Have you noticed any reduced water flow?


There has been no noticeable decrease in flow.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, these little guys look amazing. And most times GLA is on the pricey side but the atomic diffusers aren't going to break the bank.

Which is better, inline or in tank?

Ascetically inline is better but which one has better absorption into the water column?


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

I have been running the GLA online for two weeks. Very easy to set up. When you look close next to the tank you can see the fine mist, but at my desk 5' away, I do not see it. This is my first system so can not compare, but so far I am very happy. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

What are the dimensions for the 45mm?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Elliot said:


> What are the dimensions for the 45mm?


2" long and 1/2" thick.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Check their facebook , they just showed a double atomic inline diffuser.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

try this one off ebay, it ships from china, but its cheaper and theres a video of it working just like the GLA ones

just search "Best CO2 diffuser atomiser ceramic for planted aquarium"


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

btimmer92 said:


> try this one off ebay, it ships from china, but its cheaper and theres a video of it working just like the GLA ones
> 
> just search "Best CO2 diffuser atomiser ceramic for planted aquarium"


Sure there is a video. Lol, wait until it's time to use it. I have 4 and none of them work.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

LOVE. IT. So do the plants. Works great.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Sure there is a video. Lol, wait until it's time to use it. I have 4 and none of them work.


4? and none of them work? did you get them all from china?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

i got an inline one from china and it works great so far.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is America. They're all from China. We probably need to use a different distinction.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

btimmer92 said:


> 4? and none of them work? did you get them all from china?


increase the low working pressure on your regulator to 30+


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually have my working pressure set at 25 and it works great.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel like there's a lot of beating a dead horse going on. But if anybody wants to read up on these things, there have been several threads over the past couple months. The last one has a long discussion of whether they're the same as the cheaper HK versions:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/131408-gla-atomic-diffuser.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/130383-gla-inline-diffuser-working-pressure.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/130041-co2-diffuser-question.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/123561-green-leaf-aquariums-new-co2-diffuser.html


----------



## JeremyofAZ (Dec 27, 2006)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Sure there is a video. Lol, wait until it's time to use it. I have 4 and none of them work.


Same. Bought one of the HK ones off [Ebay Link Removed] It simply doesn't work even at nearing 50psi I barely get a single stream of bubbles. The video is of a Archaea diffuser looks the same, but the brand I got was different.

Going with the ebay HK seller is rolling the dice and you will probably lose.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

mine takes a while to build up pressure (at 30 psi). I put it on a few hours before I want CO2. Maybe you need to give it some time.


----------



## mattycakesclark (Jun 11, 2010)

How has cleaning been on the in tank diffusers?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

JeremyofAZ said:


> Same. Bought one of the HK ones off [Ebay Link Removed] It simply doesn't work even at nearing 50psi I barely get a single stream of bubbles. The video is of a Archaea diffuser looks the same, but the brand I got was different.
> 
> Going with the ebay HK seller is rolling the dice and you will probably lose.


There are a couple grades of the atomic diffusers here in Hong Kong, there are the original knock offs, knock offs of the original knock offs, and so on. 

Surely the HK sellers are selling you the cheapest duds.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Rockhoe14er said:


> i got an inline one from china and it works great so far.


did you buy it from U-barn?


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> I feel like there's a lot of beating a dead horse going on. But if anybody wants to read up on these things, there have been several threads over the past couple months. The last one has a long discussion of whether they're the same as the cheaper HK versions:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/131408-gla-atomic-diffuser.html
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/130383-gla-inline-diffuser-working-pressure.html
> ...


 Agreed, but I'll keep beating for a good product.roud:

My GLA model has been running for two months and it is still working very well. Maybe it's time to clean it...


----------



## JeremyofAZ (Dec 27, 2006)

btimmer92 said:


> did you buy it from U-barn?


That's where I bought mine from, but it wasn't inline. Junk...


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

What's a ubarn?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I haven't used the one the OP asked about but did have an eBay version and then a pair from GLA. Both times I went back to the DIY reactors. No savings in gas I could see plus I don't like all the mist they create at high BPS rates needed for my 90g.

I was also a little afraid of the long term durability of the glued together joints and plastics used to make them.




Reginald2 said:


> What's a ubarn?


eBay but you need to add a -


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the main problem is that the users that have problems with there diffusers bought them from other online stores. Buy them from GLA's official website and you'll get a winner diffuser. roud:


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Elliot said:


> I think the main problem is that the users that have problems with there diffusers bought them from other online stores. Buy them from GLA's official website and you'll get a winner diffuser. roud:


+1 to that.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, seeing as how I already bought the ebay diffuser, nothing to do but try it out when it gets here... Rockhoe14er, who did you buy yours from?


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

got my 55MM one from GLA yesterday, will be setting it up today, looking forward to it.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> got my 55MM one from GLA yesterday, will be setting it up today, looking forward to it.


I have one and it's great. Using 30 to 40 psi working pressure is best.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

I was all excited to hook it up with a new regulator I purchased but I figured out that I don't have a wrench large enough to tighten it down on the c02 tank lol nothing over 1", I am going to grab one at lunch time and tinker when I get home.

Is there a recommended place to put it in the tank? more towards the bottom? away from spray bar? any general guides?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

dmxsoulja3 said:


> I was all excited to hook it up with a new regulator I purchased but I figured out that I don't have a wrench large enough to tighten it down on the c02 tank lol nothing over 1", I am going to grab one at lunch time and tinker when I get home.
> 
> Is there a recommended place to put it in the tank? more towards the bottom? away from spray bar? any general guides?


Don't forget to use a seal/washer on your cylinder.
I think , as close to the bottom as possible is best. More time for the mist to travel and escape to the surface. I have mine about 3-4" from the canister intake and real close to the substrate. Good luck.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Don't forget to use a seal/washer on your cylinder.
> I think , as close to the bottom as possible is best. More time for the mist to travel and escape to the surface. I have mine about 3-4" from the canister intake and real close to the substrate. Good luck.


+1 to this. Just use your logic and put it were the bubbles will get tossed around in the current, sucked in to the intake of your filter or just the longest way to the top


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

I received a defective diffuser from GLA. They are replacing it. Good Luck trying to get that kind of customer service from Hong Kong? They are great people to work with.


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Orlando (gla) is EXCELLENT.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok one more question before I buy one: You have to have 30 psi for the diffuser to work, is that 30 psi in tank pressure or 30 psi in the co2 proof tubing? Sorry if it's a dumb Q' I pretty new to the pressure co2 and abbreviations.


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

Tank (co2) should be 750psi. The working pressure of the regulator aka low side should be at least 30psi

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

The low side on mine is 25 psi


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

I think someone on APE said they tried 25 and it did NOT work. I run mine 30-35psi

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Will 30 psi be okay on a 10 gallon, then?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Ok one more question before I buy one: You have to have 30 psi for the diffuser to work, is that 30 psi in tank pressure or 30 psi in the co2 proof tubing? Sorry if it's a dumb Q' I pretty new to the pressure co2 and abbreviations.


30psi of regulator working pressure not 30psi tubbing pressure. You still need co2 proof tubing which you can also buy from GLA if you want. Btw, there are no stupid qs. Good luck.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Will 30 psi be okay on a 10 gallon, then?


Yes. My 10g is run by an Air Products regulator at 40 psi.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Elliot said:


> The low side on mine is 25 psi


You can try it at 25psi working/low pressure and I am almost sure it will work. I know b/c I run 2 GLA diffusers ( 55mm and 60mm) for 2 tanks (55g and 30g) with a Victor 253a regulator at 26-27psi working/low pressure.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok now that I know that it will work I can go on their website and buy one. Could someone explain how and where all the different working pressures are and how they work. Please inform me of any other pressure places and such if there are any that I have not heard of before. Thank you


----------



## sailnut (Nov 26, 2010)

Your regulator has 2 gauges. The first measures the pressure in the CO2 bottle which is around 900 PSI. The second gauge reports the pressure your bubble counter,, needle valve, diffuser etc sees (regulated pressure) It is this gauge you want to adjust to 25/30 PSI.

Its probable that the working pressure at the diffuser is somewhat less then the regulated pressure and of course its this pressure you are concerned with.

I have a Milwaukee regulator. I initially set it to 25PSI and gradually increased the pressure until the Atomizer began to function. This is just about 30 PSI. Since the bubble rate was higher then I wanted I reduced it (bubble rate) with the needle valve which controls flow rate not pressure.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Freakin' love it!!!! 

25lbs 2-3bps

:red_mouth


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Purchased. Yay!!


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I got mine today, and it does not work like that one^^. It pretty much works just as well as a glass diffuser...


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

how many psi are you running it at?


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

35. I tried it at 40, and that's where my gauge stops. No difference


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

mine takes quite a while to build up pressure. (at 30) It's not immediate.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Vancat2 said:


> mine takes quite a while to build up pressure. (at 30) It's not immediate.


Me too....... it takes about 5 min to build up enough pressure to push the co2 outta the diffuser!


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Stella Blue said:


> Me too....... it takes about 5 min to build up enough pressure to push the co2 outta the diffuser!


same here. However i have the inline model.


----------



## bobbydog (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried going the "tight-arsed"way, and bought mine from hong kong on a well known auction site.It worked fine for a couple of days.Now only sending large bubbles out which are totally useless as they just go straight to the top...has anyone tried cleaning one of these? or any suggestions on cleaning one of these as im gonna have to take it out anyway cause its just wasting co2


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I just got mine (inline) a few days ago and promptly broke my bubble counter. As it is I'm pretty sure that I'm pumping in too much co2 as the drop checker is still kind of yellow from yesterday. Should I be able to see co2 bubbles floating around like seltzer water or should it be more subtle than that?

There's no fish, so it's not too much of a problem.


----------



## pupdawg (Mar 31, 2011)

The bubbles are small. I guess its like seltzer bubbles or maybe even smaller???

It's like a mist from a spray bottle as best describing the way it looks.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Wondering what BPS rate people are using in 29g tanks and whether it can be placed anywhere. My current diffuser rate is uncountable and has to be placed under the filter outflow.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I just ordered the 50mm one for my 15 gallon. We'll see how it goes.....I'll post the reviews.


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the 65mm version from Green Leaf Aquariums, and have been using it for about 2 weeks now. I really like it. It makes a super fine mist of CO2 that seems to dissolve well in the water.

Highly recommended, IMO.

David


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

It works *GREAT *- however I am tiring of the microbubbles. Don't really notice them until the CO2 goes off and then I'm like OOOHHHH look how clear the water is!


----------

